# Cursor in Photoshop disappears...



## Greg Reez (May 30, 2007)

Yup that's what I said... 

I know photoshop as much as the rest of you full time designers... but in the years I've been doing this, my cursor has never disappeared while working. It's been happening today with the rectangle tool. I choose the tool, bring it to my artboard, and as soon as my pointer crosses onto the artboard, the rectangle tool cursor disappears! It won't re-appear until I move it off of my artboard! Anyone know the reason for this mysterious disappearance? Hopefully you can visualize my problem...

Specs: Photoshop CS2, Mac OSX 10.4.9, PowerPC G5, Dual Monitors, I work from my main display on the left.

Thanks!


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you tried setting your cursors to 'brush size' and 'precise'? Might fix the issue. 

Your other remedy is to grab the .plist and .pref files for 'photoshop' and move them to the desktop. This causes photoshop to recreate its preference files and you may get your cursor back.

I have to say this happens to me from time to time: The cursor goes inverse so you can see it (try it over a red color and you'll see it goes greenish blue) but can't go inverse of gray. Maybe you're over a gray area when your cursor then goes 'invisible'?


----------



## bighmusic (Jan 23, 2008)

I am having this same issue.  It seems like it started just recently.  I have tried trashing prefs, resetting all tools to default, and completely reinstalling CS2.  I'm running 10.4.11.  The tools affected seem to be selection tools, brush tools, clone, etc.  The arrow (pointer) works just fine.  This problem also happens in ImageReady.  This is maddening, because it renders Photoshop generally unusable until it's fixed.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 24, 2008)

Is caps lock on?

Hope this helps 

Charlie


----------



## bighmusic (Jan 24, 2008)

Nope, caps lock is not on...but I did finally find the problem.  I've been working on this issue for days, scouring the web, etc.  The mouse I use is a Logitech Marble Mouse, with a trackball, two large buttons on either side, and two tiny gray assignable buttons above those.  One of the tiny gray buttons had been depressed and actually was stuck in the down position.  You couldn't tell it by looking at the device.  When I freed up that button, voila!  Problem solved.  I know, I know -- this is one of those "are you sure it's plugged in?"  situations.  Anyway, back to work...


----------



## Greg Reez (Jan 25, 2008)

CJ MAC OSX IPOD said:


> Is caps lock on?
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Charlie




NICE. I teach an Intro to Digital Art & Design class here at the local JC and I get the same question about a few times every session... "I can barely see my pen tool cursor, why does it change to the cross-hairs and then back again?"

Hey genius your caps lock is down.

Hey Big, * I changed my mouse for another unrelated reason a long while ago, and my cursor hasn't disappeared since. You actually solved my question even when I was no longer looking for an answer! You're magical!

I had the same Logitech mouse.


----------



## bighmusic (Jan 30, 2008)

Glad I could help.  Watch those sticky buttons!


----------

